# Diesel prices NOT dropping!



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Gas has dropped below $3 here over the last few months but diesel is virtually unchanged still close to $4. This could spell disaster for the diesel car market. I don't ever remember a price disparity of this scale ever happening before, at least in my memory. Pretty weird or what?!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's heating season! Lots of oil is used for heating in rural areas where there aren't natural gas lines. Refining process isn't too drastically different between kerosene/diesel/heating oil.

Truck activity is busier than ever as well. 

Diesel prices tend to fluctuate a lot less than gas though. Gas prices took a 30 cent leap around Thanksgiving here.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, diesel being more than gas is a permanent situation it seems. This problem seems to be worsening slowly but surely as time goes on. Gone are the days where buying the diesel could actually save you money. If you're lucky the extra mileage may cover the additional cost of diesel fuel, but that's it. The price doesn't move up and down as much as gas. But I can't help but feel like when gas makes a big increase, diesel makes a small increase. When gas prices make a big decrease, diesel pretty much stays the same.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I remember a price gap between gas and diesel pretty well in 2011. Diesel price was over a dollar more than gas where I was in suburban/rural Illinois. Get closer to Chicago and the prices and price gaps grew almost exponentially - but it's always like that there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Right - diesel and heating oil are close to the same thing (as is kerosene) so when there is high demand for heating oil (it was an abnormally cold November across many areas) diesel is likely to climb. Add to that, overall energy prices (gasoline and natural gas) are also up as of late. Check out TheEnergyDesk. RBOB is wholesale gasoline. There is a delay as to when these prices *typically* rise/fall at the pump, but you should be seeing gasoline on it's way up too. It just started climbing around here this week.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually, when I bought my Cruze diesel, gas price for regular was around 3.20 for regular and diesel was 3.75-3.79

Regular 85 octane is now 2.99 here at the cheapest stations. Diesel is 3.64. Not the same amount of price decrease but enough for me. 

Still $100 to fill up my ram 2500 hemi and about $50 to fill the Cruze diesel and get more miles out of a tank on the Cruze. So I don't care about that small amount of change I could save at the pump with the gas Cruze. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Part of the problem is that the removal of sulfur for transition to ultra lower sulfur diesel fuel has forever increased the cost of producing diesel fuel relative to gas. During this process, the energy content of the fuel is also decreased slightly, reducing mileage and power by 1% according to an article I read.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Jorday said:


> Part of the problem is that the removal of sulfur for transition to ultra lower sulfur diesel fuel has forever increased the cost of producing diesel fuel relative to gas. During this process, the energy content of the fuel is also decreased slightly, reducing mileage and power by 1% according to an article I read.



I still prefer low sulfur fuels in my engines. Far lower acidity in the crankcase and exhaust system. 

I don't know how the energy content was so dramatically affected by sulfur removal, SO2 is a combustion inhibitor, and sulfur has a much lower BTU value than hydrocarbon, so getting sulfur out of the fuel should improve combustion.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesterday, the Sunoco station where I fill up had 87 E10 for $2.37/gal. Diesel was "down" to $3.89/gal. I'd be afraid to buy diesel at this station due to the low volume they pump, let alone the price. They have 8 pumps for gas and 1 for diesel.


----------



## ambystoma (Dec 3, 2013)

the extra cost of complying with the mandate for 15ppm diesel fuel is less than 5 cents per gallon; there is an additional 6 cents per gallon federal tax on diesel relative to gasoline. In Florida, diesel has a 5 cent per gallon greater tax than gasoline. As pointed out diesel is cheaper to produce than gasoline. The reason for the outrageous diesel prices has to do with the fact that the oil industry exports 1 million barrels of diesel fuel daily to Europe because of the higher prices and greater demand there (over 50% of vehicles in Europe are diesel powered) Consequently, without the price pressure of extra diesel available to lower prices the refiners are gouging the public. Perhaps if enough persons contacted there Congressman about this situation changes may occur


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Then there's always this photo I took as I refueled yesterday. Oh yeah, fuel perks might have played a role lol


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

What is your source that the cost increase is less than 5 cents per gallon? I suppose a better question would be to ask what is the ACTUAL difference in cost to me, when it's all said and done, of using ULSD? I agree with you though that the export/supply/demand/gouging the public thing seems to be the main reason diesel is outrageous. 

I understand that during the process of removal of sulfur to ULSD levels, the fuel loses ~1% of its energy accurding to my understanding of this process thus causing me to need 1% more of it. If I need 1.01 gallons of ULSD for every 1 gallon I used to need, at $4.09 per gallon that's over 4 cents in extra fuel that I now have to buy just to do the same amount of work I used to do with a gallon. So I'm spending another 4 cents a gallon right there.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Jorday said:


> Part of the problem is that the removal of sulfur for transition to ultra lower sulfur diesel fuel has forever increased the cost of producing diesel fuel relative to gas.


See below.



ambystoma said:


> the extra cost of complying with the mandate for 15ppm diesel fuel is less than 5 cents per gallon; there is an additional 6 cents per gallon federal tax on diesel relative to gasoline. In Florida, diesel has a 5 cent per gallon greater tax than gasoline. As pointed out diesel is cheaper to produce than gasoline. The reason for the outrageous diesel prices has to do with the fact that the oil industry *exports 1 million barrels of diesel fuel daily* to Europe because of the higher prices and greater demand there (over 50% of vehicles in Europe are diesel powered) Consequently, without the price pressure of extra diesel available to lower prices the refiners are gouging the public. Perhaps if enough persons contacted there Congressman about this situation changes may occur





Jorday said:


> What is your source that the cost increase is less than 5 cents per gallon?


Unfortunately I don't have access to the article I read YEARS ago that the industry said it would only add 5-7 cents/gallon to meet the ULSD requirements. 

The exported diesel fuel was discussed over at GMI with links showing the export rate of refined ULSD daily, US government statistics.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

See my post above. Yeah, it's 5-10 cents more per gallon BUT I HAVE TO BUY MORE OF IT NOW TOO.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Yesterday, the Sunoco station where I fill up had 87 E10 for $2.37/gal. Diesel was "down" to $3.89/gal. I'd be afraid to buy diesel at this station due to the low volume they pump, let alone the price. They have 8 pumps for gas and 1 for diesel.


$2.37 in Ohio!? **** I wish jersey had those prices. It's almost $1.00 more per gallon here. That's crazy


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Relax people. We all knew diesel would cost more at the pump than gasoline. If the 4 cents per gallon that this 1% decrease of energy in the fuel has you scraping for change, you probably shouldn't have bought a brand new car in the first place. It really doesn't matter in the big picture. 

The Cruze diesel has an amazing range, great mpg, and like all diesels, is expected to be more reliable into higher mileages than the gas counterparts. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> If the 4 cents per gallon that this 1% decrease of energy in the fuel has you scraping for change, you probably shouldn't have bought a brand new car in the first place. It really doesn't matter in the big picture.


I was just trying to illustrate that there is an additional way that the transition to USLD has increased cost which makes the change more expensive than it seems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jorday said:


> I was just trying to illustrate that there is an additional way that the transition to USLD has increased cost which makes the change more expensive than it seems.


That's peanuts. Drive 1 MPH slower.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And, in sensible places in the world, diesel is cheaper than petrol, prices are in AUD/litre:
Diesel: $1.437
PDiesel: $1.449
ULP - 91 RON: $1.538
ULP - 95 RON: $1.629
ULP - 98 RON: $1.678


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If the Diesel guys did what we did to get hyper badges, that range would be ridiculous and totally justify the higher fuel costs. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> Gas has dropped below $3 here over the last few months but diesel is virtually unchanged still close to $4.


This year is the first time I have seen such a huge spread in price, today's average here is $3.75-3.85 for diesel and $2.89-2.99 for regular gas. 

Really makes the cruze diesel not worth the extra cost(MPG & cost per mile wise), seems the CNG cruze at the same price would save even more money. CNG averages for $1.59-$1.99 on the pump here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

This is making me angry as well. I just don't understand why it's not moving


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel has been $3.79 around here for the last three months. Meanwhile, 87 E10 has been all over the board from $2.61 to $3.49. The Sunoco station around the corner from me has been "going to add" diesel since early summer, but they keep putting it off. There's a BP station across the street from them and you almost never see a car/truck at the diesel pump. Of course, they are always more expensive than the Sunoco station, so you rarely see anyone at the gas pumps either.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The BP I go to (Waterway Pepper Pike)has 10¢ every Wednesday for veterans this month. Usually it's 3¢ off for their non BP and my BP card still has about 25¢ off on it. I alternate between BP and Shell but it's the same 2 stations. 

They have diesel there and I'll try and snap a pic in the morning when I drive by.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

Here in ontario canada, diesel is usally a bit cheaper than gas and on occasion it creeps above gas, like right now, gas is $1.10/liter and diesel just went up from $1.12/liter to $1.16/liter..I am still jealous of you yanks for your price on fuel lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> This is making me angry as well. I just don't understand why it's not moving
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


maybe demand for home heating oil this time of year, switching to #1 diesel. any excuse they can think of.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gman said:


> Here in ontario canada, diesel is usally a bit cheaper than gas and on occasion it creeps above gas, like right now, gas is $1.10/liter and diesel just went up from $1.12/liter to $1.16/liter..I am still jealous of you yanks for your price on fuel lol


Must be nice. In N.S we are paying $1.28/L for diesel. But still $1.16/L for regular


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> maybe demand for home heating oil this time of year, switching to #1 diesel. any excuse they can think of.


Have a basement in Cleveland area but the township I work a county over has none so they use diesel fired furnaces.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Diesel prices have gone the wrong way in CO too. But as with oil, gas, CNG, etc the price is a function of supply/demand and market speculation. Sucks though.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Almost every home in Nova Scotia pre 1990 uses an oil furnace for heat. It's insane


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel has dropped to 3.64 here. keeping the same gap from reg 87 which is 2.99/gal. It's usually 70 cents/gallon difference from regular here. 

The refineries aren't stupid, they charge by energy potential now instead of production cost. Since diesel continues to provide more energy per gallon they will charge accordingly.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Must be nice. In N.S we are paying $1.28/L for diesel. But still $1.16/L for regular
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have seen reg 87 for $1.09/L, but diesel is still $1.29/L

I bought the diesel for the power over the gas. The mileage on the diesel is great, but the price difference between gas and diesel right now does not give it an economical edge at all over the gas cars. I would expect diesel prices to drop going through winter if the weather stays on the milder side.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw it for $2.99 a gallon in Phoenix.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The power and reliability is definitely a huge plus. At least where I live the price of diesel stays extremely stable. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> The power and reliability is definitely a huge plus. At least where I live the price of diesel stays extremely stable.
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have noticed that Canadian prices don't usually swing nearly fast or as much as US prices.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I have seen reg 87 for $1.09/L, but diesel is still $1.29/L
> 
> I bought the diesel for the power over the gas. The mileage on the diesel is great, but the price difference between gas and diesel right now does not give it an economical edge at all over the gas cars. I would expect diesel prices to drop going through winter if the weather stays on the milder side.


I am with you. I am a diesel enthusiast, but mainly for the power it is just so much better than gas, gotta love that low rpm tq pull. just feels unstoppable, the fuel mileage is a great side effect lol...but yeah it is not fair that the price isnt changing


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

No need to get upset. This is perfectly normal. Diesel generally goes up this time of year and gas generally goes down, although more than normal this year. Where I'm at diesel has come down to $3.35 in several locations with 87 E10 at $2.75 at Costco and $2.85-$2.95 everywhere else.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's heating season! Diesel prices and demand for heating oil are very closely related.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It's heating season! Diesel prices and demand for heating oil are very closely related.


Well I sure as @#$% wish they would convert to natural gas up there in Siberia!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> At least where I live the price of diesel stays extremely stable.


That's how it is here, around $3.75-3.95 all year long. 87 octane gas this year has been $2.85-$3.75 here. 

Can buy premium gas here for an average of $3.39, the lowest prices I have seen in my area for premium since I bought my Cruze almost 3 years ago. My cost per mile on my last few fill ups has been just under 8 cents per mile, the lowest I have ever seen.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pepper Pike, Ohio 

Take 3¢ off today or 10¢ every Wednesday this month.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

The price of Diesel is staying high because of the 700K+ barrels of refined ULSD exported from the US daily.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

You also need to shop around in town. Unlike gas prices, diesel seems to vary wildly from station to station. The Marathon next to my house has diesel at 3.99 right now. The Marathon two miles down the road (same owner) has it at 3.79, and the one downtown has it at 3.52. I use gas buddy to check prices before I fill up. Driving an extra ten miles to save 40 cents a gallon seems worth it to me.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

The Gasbuddy app for my phone can save me a lot of money. I's free through my cellular provider.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XM travel link is nice but only give you 87 prices, was this the same for the Diesel guys with travel link active still?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

If you mean the mylink fuel app, it can be set to show diesel prices instead of gasoline. The lady that did the new car and on-star walk through showed me how to set it at the dealership.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

3.39 here in white city, Or. 

it was 3.29 a couple of weeks ago. 

Would be nice if it was under 3.00 like gas. I saw gas at the local arco going for 2.76


----------



## albo60s (May 29, 2014)

it was $4.08 @ the BP here in Eagle Wisc. yet 5 mles away @ the BP n N Prairie it was $3.78 so thats where I fueled up.
Unleaded regular Is around $2.98.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Kexlox said:


> Unlike gas prices, diesel seems to vary wildly from station to station.


Yup. Diesel by my work is $4.09. Ten miles away by my house is $3.35, both from name-brand stations.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

3.89 near dayton ohio.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

The shell I filled up at was $4.19 last week, and across the road the BP was @ $3.7x
I noticed lower power/mileage when filling up at that BP though, and unfortunately there isn't another shell anywhere close.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel went up a dime to $3.89/gallon here yesterday. 87 E10 was $2.86/gallon at the same station.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Paid $3.95/gal last night for Kwik Trip premium diesel (anti-gel formula). That's too high. I mean $1.12/gal more than regular gas? Seems cookoo.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty bummed about the price disparity. $2.89 for regular and $3.79 for diesel where I always fill up. I understand that heating season is ramping up, but that is quite the gap considering diesel has been about 3.70-80 at the same place all summer.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

diesel just went back down to $3.29 here in white city, or.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

$3.09 for diesel at noon at Murphy's Express Gautier MS.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

Last fill up for me was a couple weeks ago. That was $3.60. Just to give some perspective. I had to get a loaner Cruze LT while my car was in for the airbag/heater cord recalls. Mileage on the loaner was 28.5 for the day (reset the trip computer before starting). 50 mile average for the Diesel was at 39.2MPG when I took it in. My commute is just over 50 miles for a day. Weather on both days was comparable, except the Diesel was dealing with a 20 MPH headwind on the way in on Wednesday/Thursday and the gas Cruze had a relatively calm day Friday. In the gas LT cars defense, I'm sure it was running E10. Which cost it at least a couple MPGs.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Filled both cars today. 87 E10 was up to $2.73/gallon. Diesel is still at $3.89/gallon.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Filled up for 3.53 diesel the other day. It's been there for weeks. 3.15-3.25 for 87.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Unleaded (87 - E10) has reached a long-time low here in Northern Iowa at $2.79/gal. this week. As of November 1, Diesel had reached the lowest price since I started buying it, at $3.42/gal. In the 2 weeks since, it has gone to $3.89. Some of it could be increased demand for heating oil and other similar oil products as the heating season begins here, especially with fears over a demand crisis like we faced last January in everyone's minds. Also could be related to the changeover to winter Diesel, which happens here as of Nov. 1.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

$3.05 at Murphy's Express in Gautier MS today. RUG was $2.57


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This morning 87 E10 is $2.59/gal, diesel is still $3.89/gal. 32% delta!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> This morning 87 E10 is $2.59/gal, diesel is still $3.89/gal. 32% delta!



The average is now $2.79 for regular here, $3.79 for diesel. Last fill up I only got 34mpg, but at that cheap for regular was only 8.2 cents per mile!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just filled the car full of 87 E10 at $2.56/gal. Diesel is $3.89/gal. My car would have to get 21 mpg in the city to make diesel worth it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Diesel has fallen back to $3.59 again here, or $3.49 at a few stations. Here's hoping it holds through the winter and falls even farther when it warms up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just saw an article about falling gas prices. Some places could see under $2 by Christmas. The gap between diesel and gas could get rather large.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Diesel fuel is also consumed by large trucks... I don't believe the fuel consumption of large trucks has changed as much as the fuel consumption of smaller gas powered vehicles. 

Without trying to rub too much salt in wounds... when I did the math a few months ago, before gas prices dropped, the cost to operate a diesel Cruze was virtually identical to that of a gas powered Cruze. I had at one point really considered a diesel, for it's better power/torque , but then thought about other issues like dealing with urea tanks and such then choose not to. For me, if I could have foresaw larger price differences between gasoline and diesel, I would have never considered the diesel at all. 

Stuff like this is going to make it really hard for diesel autos to ever really make it big in the USA.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It's dropped about a dime in my area, while regular unleaded has fallen 50 cents or so. I cross the border to South Carolina and have been buying diesel for $3.19.

I still own my prior gasoline car, which is 14 years old and gets around 24 MPG. So gas would need to be about half the cost of diesel, before it would make better sense to drive that more than the CTD.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

In SC just filled my CTD with $3.40 diesel at Sunoco. 87 E10 was $2.40. 93 E10 was $2.80 That is the largest % difference I can remember. I had a 1985 300DT Mercedes for 20 years. Great car but the lack of emissions controls and 500 ppm sulfur made the exhaust very unpleasant. The sulfur dioxide content was so high it would actually cause respiratory and eye irritation inside the car when stuck in traffic. CTD owners should remember that gas Cruze models really need 93 octane for optimal performance and E0 93 cost is similar to diesel. I dislike being forced to buy Monsanto GMO corn based E10 after it damaged $1000 worth of sensors in my 2001 BMW 740i and ruined 2 lawn mowers. I pay extra to use E0 in those. My CTD is still very inexpensive to own and I plan to check out the diesel Colorado pickup when it hits the market.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I have noticed the spread between gas an diesel is wider in the U.S. than here in Ontario an usually diesel is less than gas in the summer here.
from what I`ve been told diesel is cheaper to produce, if so it should be less expensive everywhere.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jalaner said:


> CTD owners should remember that gas Cruze models really need 93 octane for optimal performance and E0 93 cost is similar to diesel.


Premium doesn't cost anywhere near diesel prices right now. Paid $3.08 gallon for 93 octane yesterday, Diesel was still $3.75 a gallon. Regular was only $2.64, midgrade $2.74. My car preforms fairly well on midgrade and cost per mile is much lower than premium. My cost per mile has been between 8-9 cents for the last month, probably matching most diesel cruze. 



jalaner said:


> I dislike being forced to buy Monsanto GMO corn based E10 after it damaged $1000 worth of sensors in my 2001 BMW 740i and ruined 2 lawn mowers. I pay extra to use E0 in those.


93E0 is non-existent in most of the US market, 91E0 is much more prevalent. The cruze 1.4T LOVES ethanol and runs much better on 93E10 than 91E0. I will agree though for small engines especially those that sit for periods unused no ethanol is the way to go. Having tested 87,89 and 91 E0 vs E10 I will choose E10 everytime with this engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jalaner said:


> In SC just filled my CTD with $3.40 diesel at Sunoco. 87 E10 was $2.40. 93 E10 was $2.80 That is the largest % difference I can remember. I had a 1985 300DT Mercedes for 20 years. Great car but the lack of emissions controls and 500 ppm sulfur made the exhaust very unpleasant. The sulfur dioxide content was so high it would actually cause respiratory and eye irritation inside the car when stuck in traffic. CTD owners should remember that gas Cruze models really need 93 octane for optimal performance and E0 93 cost is similar to diesel. I dislike being forced to buy Monsanto GMO corn based E10 after it damaged $1000 worth of sensors in my 2001 BMW 740i and ruined 2 lawn mowers. I pay extra to use E0 in those. My CTD is still very inexpensive to own and I plan to check out the diesel Colorado pickup when it hits the market.


Never had a problem with E10 in any car from the 80s onwards. In fact, the Cruze loves ethanol, runs better. I can get away with running 89 E10 with fine performance with temps <70F outside. 

Small engines are a different story, carb jets are tiny and clog easily when the gas sits around in a 5 gallon container forever.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> from what I`ve been told diesel is cheaper to produce,


irrelevant


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jalaner said:


> I dislike being forced to buy Monsanto GMO corn based E10 after it damaged $1000 worth of sensors in my 2001 BMW 740i and ruined 2 lawn mowers. I pay extra to use E0 in those. My CTD is still very inexpensive to own and I plan to check out the diesel Colorado pickup when it hits the market.


Hmmm. I've been running 87 E10 in my 4 stroke string trimmers, lawnmowers, two stroke snow thrower, and all of my cars since E10 became available with no problems or issues in any of them. That's a long time and a lot of engines. I don't think the E10 is a problem.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> irrelevant


getting screwed


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel in Nova Scotia finally dropped. Went down $0.10/L


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

money_man said:


> This is making me angry as well. I just don't understand why it's not moving
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Diesel prices topping gas by 56 cents a gallon nationally



> Diesel fuel was once a less-expensive alternative to gasoline, but the roles have reversed in recent years. Diesel has become more expensive than gas, and that all but eliminates the savings from diesel's generally higher efficiency over gasoline.
> 
> The situation stems from factors including increased worldwide demand, bitter cold weather and an improving global economy, petroleum market-watchers say, and it has implications for anything that is shipped by truck or rail.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Then we wonder why we have inflation. Don't the vehicles that ship 80% of the goods across this great country of ours run on diesel? I have a feeling that somehow, this has to effect the price of goods.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would think that the truckers would be getting rather upset at the growing price gap between diesel and gas. Gas continues to drop here, but diesel is still about the same. Gas is $1.05/L and diesel is $1.27/L. 

Maybe its time for these diesel importing countries to build more refineries for themselves. This exporting of massive amounts of diesel is a recent development and it is costing us all by way of increased shipping costs.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I would think that the truckers would be getting rather upset at the growing price gap between diesel and gas. Gas continues to drop here, but diesel is still about the same. Gas is $1.05/L and diesel is $1.27/L.


truckers make more $$ the higher the price of diesel gets....fsc ftw


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> truckers make more $$ the higher the price of diesel gets....fsc ftw


:icon_scratch: your saying more money in their pocket when expenses go up. please explain. fsc get padded some.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

boraz said:


> truckers make more $$ the higher the price of diesel gets....fsc ftw


Based on what facts other than your statement ?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> :icon_scratch: your saying more money in their pocket when expenses go up. please explain. fsc get padded some.


no, expenses dont go up.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Labrat0116 said:


> Based on what facts other than your statement ?


fsc is based on a specified mpg and wholly achievable 

beat the mpg = free money

any non shitty run trucking company profits and expands during high fuel price times


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

boraz said:


> fsc is based on a specified mpg and wholly achievable
> 
> beat the mpg = free money
> 
> any non shitty run trucking company profits and expands during high fuel price times


Please do explain to us what "fsc" is and the theory behind how it works.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> truckers make more $$ the higher the price of diesel gets....fsc ftw


Not all make more money. Many make much less. Are they paid by the mile? Are they in a contract to deliver? Are they employees of a trucking company or independently owned? Let me just say this, in a time of high diesel prices, almost everything you buy costs more. Everything.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Labrat0116 said:


> Please do explain to us what "fsc" is and the theory behind how it works.


fsc = fuel surcharge, we all loose in the big picture.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

87 E10 is $2.39/gal. today while diesel dropped to $3.85/gal from $3.89.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Diesel has dropped!*

Filled the cars up today. 87 E10 is $2.37/gal. Diesel dropped to $3.59/gal. Still not worth it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

2.99 by me


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

87 E10 is $2.32/gal. today. Diesel went back up to $3.89/gal. $3.75 at some stations, but none that I'd fill up at.


----------



## R CRUZE (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw Diesel today for 3.29.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

I’ve had my Cruze Diesel for all of 3 weeks, and in that time, the price of diesel fuel has dropped about 20¢/litre (Canadian), which would be about 85¢ (US) per US gallon, if my conversions are correct.

The cheapest diesel near me runs C$1.149/litre. However, regular gasoline at the same station is C$0.89.9/litre, so the absolute price difference between gas and diesel is still 25¢/litre, about what it was 3 weeks ago.

I live in Calgary, Alberta, the capital of the Canadian petroleum industry, and this is a very nervous town right now. 2015 is going to be a tough year in the oil patch. (I have to keep reminding myself that there will be economic winners from this, as well as losers.)


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gotta love Alberta, at least residents there benefit from their oil production by getting cheaper gas/diesel than any where else in Canada.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

$2.95 here in TX, being close to the refinery helps keep the delivery cost down.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dropped another dime here in Northern Iowa today. I filled up for $3.29, and unleaded E10 was down to 2.49.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> $2.95 here in TX, being close to the refinery helps keep the delivery cost down.


Nice! This is the first I've heard of diesel under $3 a gallon.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

When I purchased my Diesel back in July, Gasoline was 3.69 a gallon and diesel was 3.79 a gallon. Today I filled up for 3.13 gallon diesel, and gas is down to 2.31 a gallon. Diesel down .66 cents, and gas 1.36.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I filled Black Betty with Sunoco 87 E10 for $2.29/gal. Diesel is still $3.89/gal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

What suprised me is that around here E85 has always been about $1.00/gal cheaper than 87 but now the difference is only $0.20/gal. Diesel????? would have to get about 117 mpg to offset the cost.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Diesel is dropping rapidly here now. Hit $3.09 here today! 2 days ago was $3.29, and a week ago, was $3.49.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Tonight it was:
-87 octane $2.38
-Diesel $3.53

BP station


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Texaco diesel down to $2.93 here with Shell and Chevron right behind. Cheap-off brand station down the street now $2.79.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Man your prices are insane. Makes me wish I lived close to the boarder. 

87 is $1.01/L
Diesel is $1.169/L

That's 
$3.82/us gallon for 87
$4.42/us gallon for diesel


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Man your prices are insane. Makes me wish I lived close to the boarder.
> 
> 87 is $1.01/L
> Diesel is $1.169/L
> ...


If you convert to US dollars its only about $3.90/gal for diesel! :tongue:

Still very high!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Forgot about currency conversion. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel prices are finally starting to drop here in southern Wisconsin(still around $3.75 average), my family in Texas paid $3.09 for diesel there a week ago.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Forgot about currency conversion.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I liked it better when we were close to par with the US $. 
When I travel in the US it will be a bit more money this summer, at least fuel should be a lot less than last year!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It's bull that we have Alberta and we still pay so much for fuel


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Canada does produce more than it consumes. Most other countries like this have very cheap fuel by comparison, typically under $1.00/gal. Unfortunately, oil production is privatized so it gets sold on the global market and we buy it back at the highest price and then pay high taxes on top of it. To make it even worse oil is traded in USD and the CAD is running about 12-14% less now and is somewhat tied to the price of oil. The lower the price of oil, the less valuable the CAD vs USD.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The government should get its own oil. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> The government should get its own oil.
> 
> remember when they owned Petro can.............................


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. Probably before my time. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel dropped to 3.29/gal here rug is 2.70


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Haha. Probably before my time.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


5yrs ago


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We've had fuel regulation laws for longer than 5 years so no I don't remember that


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> It's bull that we have Alberta and we still pay so much for fuel


Same for us with the oil shale.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gas station (Sunoco) near the house has been advertising that they were "adding diesel soon" since early spring of this year. Finally asked the manager what the deal was. His response was that the projected sales volume was too low to warrant the cost of adding a tank and pump(s). He said the BP station across the street only pumps a couple hundred gallons a month. These stations are at the foot of interstate ramps, so they are not off the beaten path. I have yet to see a diesel Cruze on the streets here. Plenty of gas ones though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Gas station (Sunoco) near the house has been advertising that they were "adding diesel soon" since early spring of this year. Finally asked the manager what the deal was. His response was that the projected sales volume was too low to warrant the cost of adding a tank and pump(s). He said the BP station across the street only pumps a couple hundred gallons a month. These stations are at the foot of interstate ramps, so they are not off the beaten path. I have yet to see a diesel Cruze on the streets here. Plenty of gas ones though.


Someone somewhere is buying it, LOTS of it or it wouldn't be so darn much!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Gas station (Sunoco) near the house has been advertising that they were "adding diesel soon" since early spring of this year. Finally asked the manager what the deal was. His response was that the projected sales volume was too low to warrant the cost of adding a tank and pump(s). He said the BP station across the street only pumps a couple hundred gallons a month. These stations are at the foot of interstate ramps, so they are not off the beaten path. I have yet to see a diesel Cruze on the streets here. Plenty of gas ones though.


parked or in motion?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

boraz said:


> parked or in motion?


Yes


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

TDCruze said:


> Someone somewhere is buying it, LOTS of it or it wouldn't be so darn much!


Trucks. The interstates around here are awash with semis. at all hours of the day and night. Being 1 hour south of Daatwa makes for a lot of supplier traffic. The trucking industry is claiming they are way short of CDL licensed drivers in the thousands.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

You need plenty of room to get a semi to a pump, and a regular diesel pump takes forever to fill. I was driving a tanker the last couple of years and a regular pump was the last resort and then only enough to get to a high speed pump, it takes a while to put almost 200 gallons in not to mention the extra trip into the store to have the $ limit turned off. Someone adding diesel at an existing station is looking for diesel pick up trucks not semi's.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

TX CTD said:


> Someone adding diesel at an existing station is looking for diesel pick up trucks not semi's.


Of course. This station is not a truck stop, nor wants to be. The diesel pump(s) would be for pickups and cars and that's the reason for the low volumes. The BP station across the street is also not a truck stop. Actually, there are truck stops at the next exit a mile away on this interstate.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Diesel is $3.29 at one station in Kalamazoo, Mi, Otherwise the price starts at $3.45......

Ken


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel dropped to $3.59/gal today. Of course 87 E10 is $2.12/gal.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I just paid $2.99 by my house.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Diesel within 3 miles of my house as of this morning:

Shell: $2.99
Chevron: $2.93
Texaco: $2.79
76: $2.79
Safeway: $2.61


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

kmacleod said:


> Diesel is $3.29 at one station in Kalamazoo, Mi, Otherwise the price starts at $3.45......
> 
> Ken


I'm in Kazoo, can you tell me which station has the $3.29?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

CharlesH said:


> I'm in Kazoo, can you tell me which station has the $3.29?


I'm going to go with the Marathon @ 2002 W Main St & N Dartmouth St, although it's $3.24
ccasion14:

Kalamazoo Gas Prices - Find Cheap Diesel Prices in Kalamazoo, Michigan


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Diesel within 3 miles of my house as of this morning:
> 
> Shell: $2.99
> Chevron: $2.93
> ...


Wow, $2.61. Amazing. I think the least I've ever paid anywhere is $3.39


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

2.88 here


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Diesel within 3 miles of my house as of this morning:
> 
> Shell: $2.99
> Chevron: $2.93
> ...


This thread would be more helpful if we knew where people live.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Diesel is the same price as unleaded here in White city, OR


2.69


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Its dropped a whole 16 cents to $3.59 at my usual station in WI in the past two weeks. It's non-bio, so I fill there 9 times out of 10. I'm tempted to just say the **** with it and start filling up in IL on the 20% bio. As of this morning it was $3.38.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

$2.91 at my usual store. I'm going to hold out till thursday and see if it will drop again.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Just paid 3.495 (minus $0.45/gal on my fuel card) in Parker, CO.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> This thread would be more helpful if we knew where people live.


Portland, OR region

Gasbuddy is now showing a Shell station a few miles away At $2.54 and several more stations in the region in the $2.50s and $2.60s.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

$3.89 still....


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Just broke the $3 barrier here in Northern Iowa. Filled up at $2.99 on my way back home this morning.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

87 E10 is $2.05/gal. Diesel is $3.59/gal.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Paid $3.03 today for diesel fuel in So Cal! That was with a 20 cent discount though, so actual cash price was $3.18. Premium gas was $2.94 at the same station. I'm not complaining about paying a little extra, the MPG, the power band, and clean technology, yahoo.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just hit $3.49 at my usual station in WI. Still 10 cents more than all the stations I pass on my way to work in IL. Still much too high though. I would be quite content with $2.99. Any lower than that is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just saw $2.99 in Burlington, WI.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

I did get it fo $3.20 at the Marathon on W Main in Kalamazoo, MI yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

2.69 in eastern Washington state.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just saw $2.71 in Kansasville this morning.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

warloc said:


> Paid $3.03 today for diesel fuel in So Cal! That was with a 20 cent discount though, so actual cash price was $3.18. Premium gas was $2.94 at the same station. I'm not complaining about paying a little extra, the MPG, the power band, and clean technology, yahoo.


How the **** is Diesel cheaper in CA than over here?
Today:
-87 octane $2.29
-Diesel $3.49
Don't want to hear the heating oil bs anymore since prices don't drop in the summer like they used to.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Filled up today:

Diesel: $1.15/L CAD = $4.40/gal CAD =~ $3.78/gal USD
Gas: $0.95/L CAD = $3.61/gal CAD =~ $3.10/gal USD


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Diesel only $2.79 just a mile from my house.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just returned from the gas station. 87 E10 is $1.92/gal. and diesel is up a dime to $3.69/gallon.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Just paid $2.91 by my house.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Filled the truck up @ $3.34/gal from the local BP.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

$1.97 for 87 and the lowest so far is $3.11 for Diesel here in Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

My last update on this topic was on December 9, when regular gasoline was C$0.899/litre and diesel was C$1.149/litre.

Today in Calgary, Alberta, Canada, regular gasoline at Shell was CA$0.849/litre (US$2.77/US gallon), and the cheapest diesel at Centex was CA$1.119/litre (US$3.66/US gallon). Diesel sold by the major oil companies is usually 5¢ to 8¢ more per litre than at the little guys; I’m not sure why.

The price gap against regular annoys me, but then I remember that the current price of diesel is less than I was paying for regular gas a short time ago, and I was putting that gas into a vehicle that burned a lot more of it (a Hyundai Santa Fe).


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

The corner Chevron dropped from 3.29 to 2.99 today...yippee!!!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Prices are dropping, but I simply do not get the mileage with this winterized-anti-gel diesel crap fuel. I would say I'm down a good 15% in overall MPG.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

$2.89 today in SC. Topped my tank from 1/4 for $30.

It's budging, and not so bad, when I remember the $3.49 or so I was paying this past summer.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought Diesel at a Citgo for $2.89 a gallon two days ago (thanks to the notification on the radio for fuel prices as the place I usually go 5 miles away was $0.70 a gallon higher still though they rarely are that much different). And I am unfortunately in a more affluent part of the state and they rape us on fuel prices around here. Just 20 miles away the prices are $0.20 or more a gallon less. Even though they all get deliveries from the same Tank farm that's 5 miles from where I live.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Prices are dropping, but I simply do not get the mileage with this winterized-anti-gel diesel crap fuel. I would say I'm down a good 15% in overall MPG.


don`t forget some of that mileage drop is simply things don`t want to turn as easy, thick lubes etc. as in july.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

all states that have failed monetary increases in their state budgets routinely add this increases to the diesels tax base,as all over the road trucking companies pay mileage taxes every quarter for every mile driven in that state,so everyone who buy's diesel is helping that states budget.
offroad diesel that farmers use in their equipment has no tax placed on it as farmers are exempt.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

There are times on I-90/94 see more diesel powered truck on the road than passenger vehicles. Train engines and ships also run on diesel. Hear freelance truckers complain to get a load, can't even get enough money to pay for the diesel fuel.

Been a long time since fuel was priced on production, distribution, and a fair profit price. Around since 1973 and prior, since then has been all supply and demand. Apparently the demand for diesel is still high yet. 

We just got back from Italy a couple of months, cost of diesel fuel there was the equivalent of $9.56 per US gallon.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

1.77 for regular 3.77 for diesel. 2.00 difference. I'm starting to smell a rat. I can understand 1.00 difference because of heating oil and the extra refining for the sulfur but you can now fill a gas car twice for one diesel fill. smh


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

What is wrong with you guys? Diesel is dropping in line with gas over here in AZ!










Is this a Diesel #1 issue?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

God ****. Diesel is finally @ $1.141/L here. Meanwhile gas has been below that for over a month. Been at $0.975/L for two weeks


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I finally got diesel for under $3 near me last night


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I filled up in Altoona, IA for $2.79 on my way back from CO this past weekend. Diesel prices in CO, NE and IA all were still in the low to mid $3.00 range. Diesel still remains well over $3.00 a gallon in IL and WI. This is starting to get annoying. I'm not looking for $1.99 diesel, but $2.25 -$2.50 seems fair; even during the heating oil season. With the exception of the past 2-3 days and the first week or two in November, I think this winter has been fairly mild (especially compared to last winter).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rug is 2.39 here diesel is 3.49 for the most part, a station or two has 3.29


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Rochester, NY 
Hess, diesel $3.499, gas $2.81~
They wonder why people are leaving.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Today in PA the fuel tax went up 0.10 cents a gallon, the first of 3 yearly increases, along with registrations, licenses, inspection stickers, and who knows what else. :angry:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Diesel $1.13/L, Gas $0.89/L In Canadian Dollars. 

Diesel $3.61/gal, Gas $2.84/gal In U.S. Dollars.

Slowly dropping, but still not closing the gas gap.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel is $1.07/L here and gas is $0.945/L here s diesel is slowly catching up. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Reg 87 is as low as $1.71 here. The lowest for diesel so far is $2.61.

Ken


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally $2.99 for diesel at my regular station in WI.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Diesel is still maintaining a 1.00 premium over gas here. 1.59 for 87 octane, 2.59 for diesel.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Filled a car yesterday. 87 E10 was $1.74/gal. Diesel at that station was $3.59/gal.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

87-------$1.84
Diesel---$3.14 (70% more than 87)


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

For most of December gas has dropped slower than diesel here RUG is 1.99 / Diesel is 2.65 today. 

Going to Vegas Thursday in the so I've been scanning Gas Buddy for prices looks like diesel is about 3.00 along the interstate but I can knock at least .25/gal off that price if I get a few blocks away in most populated areas. 

CTD still goes at least an extra 200 miles on a tank that's $5 cheaper to fill compared to the car it replaced.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Filled a car yesterday. 87 E10 was $1.74/gal. Diesel at that station was $3.59/gal.





Diesel Dan said:


> 87-------$1.84
> Diesel---$3.14 (70% more than 87)


^^^ That if F-ing ridiculous! The spread I mean, that crazy! 

Filled today. Down to a 22% price difference.

Diesel - $1.06/L - $3.38/gal USD
87 - $0.87/L - $2.78/gal USD


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

As of today, diesel can be found in Calgary for C$0.989/L. (It can also be found for C$1.109/L.)

A small bit of good cheer, as the oilpatch layoffs, cutbacks, and salary reductions devastate the people of this city (including my wife).


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Aphidman said:


> As of today, diesel can be found in Calgary for C$0.989/L. (It can also be found for C$1.109/L.)
> 
> A small bit of good cheer, as the oilpatch layoffs, cutbacks, and salary reductions devastate the people of this city (including my wife).


Sorry to hear that, this is an very unfortunate side effect of this plunge in oil prices. I imagine North Dakota is in the same situation too.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel 1.09
89 .99


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aphidman said:


> A small bit of good cheer, as the oilpatch layoffs, cutbacks, and salary reductions devastate the people of this city (including my wife).


those working in resource sector (incl me :grin need to compensate for these 100% inevitable ups and downs and live and spend rationally ESPECIALLY during the boom times so the bust times are easy to deal with.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

New Lenox, illinois Meijer has premium diesel for 2.61


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Diesel is really down, to $2.99/gal. Of course, I just billed Black Betty with 87 E10 for $1.71/gal. I have noticed that the stations around here are now charging a 6 cent premium for card sales over cash sales. It used to be a 4 cent delta.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Diesel is really down, to $2.99/gal. Of course, I just billed Black Betty with 87 E10 for $1.71/gal. I have noticed that the stations around here are now charging a 6 cent premium for card sales over cash sales. It used to be a 4 cent delta.


That is one thing I have yet to see in Canada, separate cash and credit gas prices. Quite common now in parts of the US.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> That is one thing I have yet to see in Canada, separate cash and credit gas prices. Quite common now in parts of the US.


TD we do get 2-3 cents a liter off here in the east.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> TD we do get 2-3 cents a liter off here in the east.


I have never driven east of Winnipeg! lol So I guess I can only speak for western Canada! lol


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally saw diesel today at $1.99 at a Fred Meyer in Scappoose, OR. Unleaded 87 was $2.01 at the same station. I just bought gas yesterday for the Subaru for $1.95 at Costco. Most diesel around here is about $2.49.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

Part of the reason diesel is so high in the US is the massive demand for the fuel in transportation, examples semi-trucks, ships, agriculture, construction, and railroads. As of yesterday i have found truckstops with fuel as low as 2.14 s gallon in Iowa at a bp


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

James said:


> Part of the reason diesel is so high in the US is the massive demand for the fuel in transportation, examples semi-trucks, ships, agriculture, construction, and railroads. As of yesterday i have found truckstops with fuel as low as 2.14 s gallon in Iowa at a bp


Agreed. It doesn't help that it's the "heating oil season" and the fact that we send thousands of barrels of ULSD over seas each day.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

On the trip to Vegas I was able to find diesel everywhere for less than $3 which is what most places along the Interstates were charging. It took a little work ahead of time to figure out where to stop, but all were within a few blocks of the interstate. The last station was in the middle of 2 or 3 truck stops on the interstate that had the tall signs that were $3.09. This Shell had a short sign you couldn't see and no access for large trucks, the diesel was $2.50 though. 

I've learned that it not worthwhile to go very far out of the way to save a little in my truck because it will use more than I save pretty quick. The CTD can cover a much larger area before that happens.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Filled up with diesel today for $1.059/L same as two weeks ago. 
Gas (87E10) however, has gone up to $0.909/L
That means the gap continues to narrow here. 

D: $3.17/Gal USD
G: $2.73/Gal USD


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Same here, gas is up between 30 to 40 cents/gal and diesel hasn't changed. I don't always check super because my normal station only sells regular, but I think it has remained fairly steady and regular has gone up quite a bit more.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Diesel is lower than regular gas today in So California. Today diesel was 3.15 per gallon, regular gas was 3.25, and premium was 3.35! Finally cheaper at the pump to drive the CTD than a gasser.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Diesel: $1.079/L
Gas 87: $0.949/L

Was in northern MN over the weekend:
Diesel: $2.99/gal 
Gas 87: $2.19/gal


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Diesel here in some parts of Ohio is now down to between $2.89-$2.99/Gallon. Some places are lower, but I dont really trust some stations like that. I usually go to the local BP or Marathon, unless I absolutely need to go someplace else. Its a nice little break from what it has been. Still could come down a bit.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Until last week I was paying $2.49/Gallon in Kalamazoo, MI. The price has jumped to between $2.69 - $2.89.....
$2.38 was the lowest I had observed in this area......

Ken


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel 1.09
89 1.10


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Here in Iowa, our low point was $2.59/gal. for 100% #2 Diesel. It was about 10-15 cents lower if it was B20. Now we're back to $2.74-2.79/gal. 

As of Sunday, everything is going up $0.10/gal. because the governor and state legislature decided it was a better idea to stick it to the people for another dime per gallon to keep our roads and bridges up to date rather than trimming all the waste and nonsense out of the state's general fund to pay for it. 

They're also giving another $0.03/gal. break for blends of B11 and higher, which means 1) It makes it another 3 cents more expensive for those of us who avoid the Bio for its lower economy and potential to gunk up motors 2) it will encourage more stations to go with the B11-B20 blends in order to put a lower price on the sign, so we will have to look harder and experience more inconvenience in looking for B0


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Southern California fuel price today 2/26/15....diesel $3.19, regular gas $3.59, mid grade $3.69, premium at $3.79 per gallon. Its a great time to be cruzen in a CTD!


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Here in Delaware diesel is 2.89 to 2.99....right over the bridge in New Jersey I paid 2.75 a gallon....prices went up 35 to 45 cent a gallon since my last fill up.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Diesel is almost on par with E10 87 (regular) gas here in Portland, OR now. Gas has jumped WAY up in the last week or two. Regular gas bottomed out at about $1.85 at Costco near me in January and is now up to almost $2.70. Diesel bottomed out at about $2.39 (even lower if you're willing to use B20), and has gone up as well, but only to $2.79 and has been holding steady for a couple of weeks.

This is somewhat normal as gas usually goes up in the spring and diesel usually goes up in the fall and tapers in the spring, although gas is going up a little fast the last few days.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Last night:
87 gas---2.29
Diesel---2.74

Price difference less than 20% now.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Here in northeast IL, it seems like diesel prices are holding pretty strong. Regular on the other hand has steadily been climbing. Great news for CTD owners! 

Reg - $2.87
Mid - $3.08
Prem - $3.28
DIESEL - $2.79


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

You should shop around in So Cal, I haven't paid over 2.99 for diesel in two months. One corner station will be selling it for 3.19, go a couple miles down the road and you can find it cheaper. Yesterday I paid 2.73 with a .20 Ralphs reward card at Shell in California!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel is still less than RUG here, ~4 cents a gallon less


----------



## brett1198 (Jun 22, 2014)

In Oswego, IL diesel just went down to $2.55 gal. Reg. Unleaded has steadily been rising up to $2.88 gal. I've been pretty lucky, just about the cheapest diesel I've seen anywhere in IL.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Just paid $3.30 Here in Rochester NY.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, today in Calgary, diesel is 1¢ or 2¢/litre cheaper than regular gasoline at many stations. Today I fueled up at a Petro-Canada station for 98.9¢/litre; regular gas was 99.9¢ at the same station. (That would be US$4.76/US gallon for diesel and $4.81 for gas. Steep by American standards, but fuel taxes are higher here.) 

When I bought the CTD in late November last year, diesel was close to 30¢/litre more expensive than regular gas.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

South of Chicago about 50 miles, Beecher Il $ 2.28 gallon.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

today down to 2.18


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

87 $4.13
89 $4.47
91 $4.69

diesel $4.24


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

$2.67 for diesel here and $3.80 for B100.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel 4.07
87 4.56
91 5.17


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel 4.23
87 5.10
91 5.63


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Some POS BP refinery in Indiana just had a partial shutdown and gas went from $2.43 to $3.19 in *2* days!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Man yall are paying a lot. here in fort Myers Florida I pay 2.60 a gallon of diesel


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That NOT even for diesel.....that's for 87!!!!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Some POS BP refinery in Indiana just had a partial shutdown and gas went from $2.43 to $3.19 in *2* days!


Ouch. 87/e10 dropped a nickel here in Iowa yesterday, but it wouldn't surprise me if it's up when I go to town today.

The good news is that Diesel here has fallen to a dime cheaper than 87/e10 for the past month or so. $2.59 for 87/e10 vs. $2.49 for Diesel. So in addition to better fuel economy, I'm also doing it on cheaper fuel than gasoline!


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

In Arizona I paid $2.31 for diesel and 87 octane was $2.55.
Here in San Diego diesel is $2.59 and 87 is around $3.90.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Wife's first fill up in "her" new Cruze CTD was $2.29/gallon yesterday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Y'all beat me to it. I was going to revive this thread today when I saw 87 was $2.89 and diesel was 30 cents cheaper at $2.59 in Ohio. I had to do a double take. That being said, diesel was 2.39 a week ago at the same station.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

2.19 to 2.45 For Diesel 
2.56 for 87 Octane here in St. Louis Mo.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

87 3.75
89 4.18
91 4.41

diesel 3.31


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel here. 1.76


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Paid $1.76 in Silverthorne, CO for diesel!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I paid 1.69 today. Prices should moderate lower, wholesale diesel price is $.94 a gallon for February delivery.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

87 at 1.95 in Chicago burbs, diesel at 2.03. I'll take that long day long.....

but we still have to use the B11 here....


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Saw 1.72 last night, but I waited until I got home instead and got some -40F fuel, because of the ridiculous cold coming this weekend.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Distillate has dropped like a rock, here. AUD1.027 per litre at the servo, AUD0.987 at Costco. It was AUD1.185 last week.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

RUL 1.45
Diesel 1.64 when I filled yesterday.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My town is known for the highest Gas prices in the U.S. My State has about the highest prices of any State. Noticed today Diesel is going for a dollar LESS than 87 Regular @ $2.59 a Gallon vs $3.69/$3.79/$3.89


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

1.61 for regular, lowest for diesel is 1.69 in Kalamazoo, MI

Ken


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My town is known for the highest Gas prices in the U.S. My State has about the highest prices of any State. Noticed today Diesel is going for a dollar LESS than 87 Regular @ $2.59 a Gallon vs $3.69/$3.79/$3.89


With the incredible fuel taxes you folks pay the streets should be paved in gold......good grief!

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> With the incredible fuel taxes you folks pay the streets should be paved in gold......good grief!
> 
> Rob


I found out the main reason California Gas prices are so high is 40% of the States gas comes from Tesoro who supplies Valero, Shell & USA Stations. On a positive note Diesel was $2.19 today which is even lower than the $2.57 State average.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

87 E10 was $0.47 per gallon up in MI this weekend.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here in fort myers FL we are on average 2.18$ priced between 87 1.90 and 89 2.30 then 93 2.50


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Last week, I filled up my Diesel Cruze at Sam's Club. It was 1.79 dollars per gal in North Phoenix. I looked at Gas Buddy, the lowest one I find is at Sam's Club in Prescott, 1.56.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

JDH said:


> RUL 1.45
> Diesel 1.64 when I filled yesterday.


Where are you at on this planet ?

Put you location in your profile.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just paid $1.69/gal yesterday.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I paid $1.94 at Kwik Trip 3 days ago in Burlington, Wi. You'd think it would be lower. This was for the premium diesel.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Regular is $1.779 around here, diesel is $2.099, 30 cents more per gallon in Central Wisconsin.

Will the oil companies ever quit using that 9/10ths of a cent?

Are your pumps still using that 9/10ths of a cent? Does this really fool you into thinking gas is cheaper? And only applies if you add at least ten gallons, any less than this, still charge you a penny more.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

IDK...it fools me. I still see $1.949 as 1.94...lol. I'd like to buy exactly ONE gallon of gas and watch those pricks squirm. Nooooo...I owe you $1.94 9/10. Your price, you friggin figure it out.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Paid $1.96 here and one station way down the road it is down to $1.92 at a BP.

E85 is $1.33 at Sheetz.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> IDK...it fools me. I still see $1.949 as 1.94...lol.


At least it wasn't $1.95 !! 

Now that would be expensive ! Lol !


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

$0.89/liter...Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My local shell prices today:
87 - $1.579/gal
89 - $1.779/gal
93 - $1.979/gal
Diesel - $1.759/gal


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

.97/liter here, 7 cents more per liter than 87 Reg gas.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

When you guys post prices , it is helpful and appreciated if you say what city or state......


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

It's fifty cents less than the premium required by my wife's Mercedes that we traded in.
Plus it's just as fast and gets wayyyy better gas mileage. It's a big winner in my book.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Paid 86.9¢/L for diesel in Brampton, ON today. That's the equivalent of $2.33 usd/gal for you folks complaining about $1.95 or whatever. Lowest I've seen in years.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just filled Black Betty with Sunoco 87 E10 at $1.39/gal. Diesel was $2.05/gal.


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

Went to my daughters house a week and a half ago, regular gas was $1.55/gal and diesel was $1.65/gal at the sheets in King George Va.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Paid 86.9¢/L for diesel in Brampton, ON today. That's the equivalent of $2.33 usd/gal for you folks complaining about $1.95 or whatever. Lowest I've seen in years.


Who's complaining??? I got it at (diesel) $ 1.89 today in Chicago burbs, about the lowest I've seen at a BP/Amoco. Trust me, no one's complaining at this point, although the tide can always turn too!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel is $2.29 here, RUG is $1.93


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> View attachment 178313


That's a fantastic sight! I just took on 16 gallons at $1.89 and thought I got away with something. Geez.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> That's a fantastic sight! I just took on 16 gallons at $1.89 and thought I got away with something. Geez.


I cheated a bit there lol

Grocery discount card helped just a bit


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

lol, it looked to good 2 b true


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Figure I'd bump this before it gets super cold out... That moment it would have been cheaper to fuel up a CTD.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel is finally more expensive than rug, here....4 cents a gallon more.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IM SO MIXED FEELINGS NOW.... MY LOCAL DIESEL STATION HAS NOW SWITCHED FROM STRAIGHT DIESEL TO BIO BLEND 6-20%..... PRICE DROPPED FROM 10 CENTS MORE THEN 93 OCT to same price as mid grade due to the blend... while i hate the inconstancy of blend i do like paying 2.15 cents for diesel


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been getting my Diesel in a range from a dime cheaper than regular to 20 cents more than regular here in Michigan. Picking stations is important here, though. As I go from where I live, down into the city of Grand Rapids, gasoline price steadily drops, but Diesel price steadily rises going down into the city. In the heart of Grand Rapids, gasoline might be 50-60 cents cheaper than Diesel, but out here on the edges where I live, it averages about the same price between gas and Diesel. 

I filled up at $2.19 for Diesel yesterday in Alpine Township, and it was a nickel more for gas when I filled my Jeep with regular gasoline that same day.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> IM SO MIXED FEELINGS NOW.... MY LOCAL DIESEL STATION HAS NOW SWITCHED FROM STRAIGHT DIESEL TO BIO BLEND 6-20%..... PRICE DROPPED FROM 10 CENTS MORE THEN 93 OCT to same price as mid grade due to the blend... while i hate the inconstancy of blend i do like paying 2.15 cents for diesel


I wouldn't be as concerned about the inconsistency as the presence of BioDiesel. I usually saw a drop in fuel economy when using the B5-B20 blends that more than eclipsed the dime I saved to buy it. There are also some concerns with the BioDiesel in engines that use the type of re-gen process that our engines use (old threads from 2+ years ago talked a lot about this) that make me avoid it when possible. In Iowa, BioDiesel levels had to be clearly labelled, so it was easy. I haven't learned yet what the mandatory blend levels are in MI, or labeling requirements, but I try to stick to stations where I know what I'm getting.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I paid 2.09 this week for Diesel at Costco in Indy, right now it is cheaper than rug which at most places is 2.39 Going on a road trip to Minneapolis pretty soon, looking forward to getting CTD back on open road where she does best.k:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I wouldn't be as concerned about the inconsistency as the presence of BioDiesel. I usually saw a drop in fuel economy when using the B5-B20 blends that more than eclipsed the dime I saved to buy it. There are also some concerns with the BioDiesel in engines that use the type of re-gen process that our engines use (old threads from 2+ years ago talked a lot about this) that make me avoid it when possible. In Iowa, BioDiesel levels had to be clearly labelled, so it was easy. I haven't learned yet what the mandatory blend levels are in MI, or labeling requirements, but I try to stick to stations where I know what I'm getting.


i dont like being forced into the ethanol and bio blends so i try to not pay for them ... luckily bio is not too prominent here in florida but its moving that way... time to find a new station


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I paid 2.09 this week for Diesel at Costco in Indy, right now it is cheaper than rug which at most places is 2.39 Going on a road trip to Minneapolis pretty soon, looking forward to getting CTD back on open road where she does best.k:


If you're going to Minneapolis, fill up in Mason City, IA before you cross the state line into Minnesota if you aren't a Bio-Diesel fan. (Assuming you're taking I-74 to I-80 to I-35.) Minnesota has mandatory B5 minimum during summer through October, and you can run from Mason City to Minneapolis and back to Mason City, and still have more than half a tank available to get around the Twin Cities for a few days. Might not be a bad idea to fill in Indiana and Iowa and skip the stations in Illinois while you're at it, since I think they're B5 minimum as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> If you're going to Minneapolis, fill up in Mason City, IA before you cross the state line into Minnesota if you aren't a Bio-Diesel fan. (Assuming you're taking I-74 to I-80 to I-35.) Minnesota has mandatory B5 minimum during summer through October, and you can run from Mason City to Minneapolis and back to Mason City, and still have more than half a tank available to get around the Twin Cities for a few days. Might not be a bad idea to fill in Indiana and Iowa and skip the stations in Illinois while you're at it, since I think they're B5 minimum as well.


Thanks rev but I think I will go thru Chicago and Wisconsin route, it's a hour shorter, I will be full to brim before I leave, should have enough to go to Minneapolis then take care of business then fill up in Wisconsin on way back is the plan.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Thanks rev but I think I will go thru Chicago and Wisconsin route, it's a hour shorter, I will be full to brim before I leave, should have enough to go to Minneapolis then take care of business then fill up in Wisconsin on way back is the plan.


Good plan. It didn't cross my mind, since I hate dealing with Chicago traffic any more than just skirting the south side on I-80.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Even if diesel is the same price as premium, I'm still getting more distance for my fuel money than nearly anybody on the road. I cannot complain about that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

beaurrr said:


> Even if diesel is the same price as premium, I'm still getting more distance for my fuel money than nearly anybody on the road. I cannot complain about that.


All the while having a ton more torque.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

MP81 said:


> All the while having a ton more torque.


Right, and I think that is where the tiresome and silly "return on investment" metric falls on its face. Who gives a crack if it takes me an extra X miles to "recoup" the diesel premium if I get enjoyment from torque? As if you can put a price on intangibles like pleasure.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i filled with a tank of bio blended..... holly **** is the car way way less responsive..


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I just checked the price of Diesel on Gasbuddy.
It is around $2.38/gal which is what gas was last week.
Reg Gas is currently around $2.07.

I've been checking the prices and Diesel seems to be more stable price wise while gas can jump $25cents or more in an afternoon.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$2.15 - $2.49 for Diesel in the Phoenix Area.
$1.99 - $2.23 For Regular.
$2.21 - 2.79 for Premium.

I'm good.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> i filled with a tank of bio blended..... holly **** is the car way way less responsive..


What is that?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> What is that?


Biodiesel has a lower energy content than ULSD, so you'll lose a bit of power per the same amount of fuel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Biodiesel has a lower energy content than ULSD, so you'll lose a bit of power per the same amount of fuel.


LOL I need glasses. I thought it said "blu blended"


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

$2.29-2.39 here in IL. Chicago is 0-30¢ more expensive. 

Gas is $1.79!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I payed 2.03 at Costco earlier this week, most are 2.35 to 2.49 in central Indiana.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> what is that?


here in florida it says " between 6-20% bio blend.. Not a 10% a range of blended... Hate being forced to buy this stuff


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> here in florida it says " between 6-20% bio blend.. Not a 10% a range of blended... Hate being forced to buy this stuff


Don't know if you saw my later comment - I misread what you posted and thought you posted "blu blend". Time for glasses! lol


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

In northwestern PA Diesel $2.69. Reg $2.39. On my fuelly account the CTD's cost for fuel per mile is .05, The wife's Malibu is .08. Cost per gal isn't everything. This doesn't count they performance u get with the CTD.


----------

